# you had to know this topic would come...



## DarthCeltic (Mar 13, 2012)

With the release of Jelly Bean to AOSP last night, and the brillance of the developers here, I wonder if anyone here had read anything that might mean that we can get JB up and running on the fascinate/mes/showcase.. thoughts? Post below...


----------



## j2cool (Aug 24, 2011)

Cyanogenmod said most, if if not all phones that can run CM9, which ours can, will be able to run CM10. So, it will come. It will just take time.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DarthCeltic (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks J2.. good to know.. what do you hope for, I have not been able to see the major differences yet.. but i have heard speed.. what have you seen/heard?


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

jt is working on it last I heard

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Andre08 (Jul 7, 2011)

sageDieu said:


> jt is working on it last I heard
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah I heard he got his source code and a fascinate is on the way

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

Coincidentally he is receiving a fascinate to run on prepaid...and got JB source. That doesn't necessarily mean he is working on JB for the fascinate /justsayin

It would be just ducky if he was but jumping to conclusions gets us nowhere. I suppose I'm sort of a pessimist though. It all kind of seems a bit coincidental to me, and seeing that he passed the reigns to sbrissen for CM9.....well, whatever. Just my 0.02

"some will fall in love with life and drink it from a fountain that is pourin' like an avalanche comin' down the mountain"


----------



## jsutton667 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm holding out hope for the Showcase to get JB, but I guess I'd have to understand if it didn't. I just really want Google Now. I have it (and think it's great) on my Nexus 7, but it seems like it'd be much more useful/effective with a device that has a constant data connection.


----------

